# www.viovio.com - Great place to get quality photobooks



## The Mad Jester (Mar 23, 2006)

Technically, this isn't my own personal website, but rather a place that I came across that I think anyone who desires to print their photos in photobooks could benefit from. I've had a great experience with this place so far. Customer service is definite plus, and the products are excellent.

At Vio Vio, You can get professional quality photobooks of your work. They have a portfolio option that provides for larger prints in a flexible, wide spiral binding, which is great for showcasing your work in a professional manner or just altogether. You can even customize your pages with your own .pdf file too. I ordered a little book from them just recently and it looks absolutely awesome, especially for the prices, which are very reasonable for anyone who is in a budget. Registration is FREE - you only pay for the base cost of the book + the cent cost for pages. You do have the option of paying a membership for more space, of course. Better yet, the site is like a community too - you can do blog posts and search their travel database. Lots of things to do here! Check it out!


----------



## bethany138 (Mar 23, 2006)

Man... they are gonna give you a job - sounds just like an ad!


----------



## The Mad Jester (Mar 23, 2006)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> Man... they are gonna give you a job - sounds just like an ad!


 
:lmao:  You know, they really should!


----------

